# The new puppy playpen. Thank you Bruce for bringing my vision to fruition...



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a remarkable partner. He supports me in my endeavours and does what needs to be done to make rearing and raising litters as slick as possible. I had a vision of an indoor pen so the babes would have a sleep area and a play/potty area, and Bruce, bless his heart. built exactly what I was hoping for. The gate opens directly to the patio door, which lets the pups out onto their own ne deck, which then leads to their own new court yard, which then leads to their grassy play area. I am a happy camper, the kids love it, and have not pottied once in their sleep area, nor have they pooped in the house since the new playpen was installed. This was all built in small enough panels that it is easy to dismantle and store until the next litter needs it. We could have purchased something similar, but we have not yet seen any puppy enclosure which does not have cross members, which the pups use as ladders and are extremely dangerous. No possibility of escape or danger with this set-up.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Great vision Arreau and great execution Bruce. Love those pups. How is their gorgeous mom doing?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful! I love it when form and function are both great. You have the perfect setup to raise a litter. Kudos to Bruce for his execution and to you for having the vision. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Beaches said:


> Great vision Arreau and great execution Bruce. Love those pups. How is their gorgeous mom doing?


Mama Journey is fantastic. Most Moms of pups this age look a little gaunt and pooped, but the Princess has actually put on weight and is as fit as a fiddle. She has definitely gotten past being a Mama in a lot of ways, but twice a day she wants her time with her kids, during which she growls and grumbles, but stays with them even though she can leave any time. And she comes outside with them and us and sneaks off with their squeaky toys and steals their food. She is hilarious!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that playpen and your set up (indoor/outdoor/sleeping space, walking space) is fantastic! What a wonderful partner you have and what a fabulous home base for those gorgeous puppies!


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

I love this! Your beauties deserve the best.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! Not only is that very functional, it looks nice too!!!!! I guess you know your Bruce is a 'keeper' huh? Hahahaha!!!!! Whatta Guy!!!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

This is so cool!!! It looks like the the occupants are really enjoying it.Great work designer and builder.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Prince*

Bruce is a Prince! This is such a pretty & practical & safe setup. Thanks so much for sharing.... Like Molly says---What a Keeper! 
Must Love Dogs---and woodworking skills are definitely a bonus! :smile::smile: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How lucky you are to have Bruce, and lucky him he has you!! What a great place for your beautiful pups to have that looks so comfortable, that I'd like to jump right in with them.
Kisses to all those beauties.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice digs!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What a great set-up!! Absolutely perfect home for absolutely perfect pups! Win-win situation :biggrin:

Can you loan Bruce out??? I've got a few jobs I could do with getting sorted!! I'll send mine over to you but his only claim to usefulness is... thinking about it here... ummmm... putting up with me I guess!

The pups are absolutely adorable


----------

